# Hawaiian breeder? Von Salerno vs. Vom Younghaus



## NessaP (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey there! My husband and I are currently in Hawaii. He's stationed at Schofield Barracks, but we live off post. I have been researching breeders in our area and have found two. I haven't found really any other breeders out here that aren't backyard breeders. Unfortunately, there's a lot of those here. I know there are probably great breeders on the mainland, but because Hawaii is a rabies free state, the pup would have to be quarantined. :/ And I just couldn't do that to a young puppy. I still have things to learn, so I thought I could get some opinions about these two breeders. 
Hanna x Nando 
Von Salerno is on Oahu, so I am going to go check them out.
Our Dogs | Alpha K-9 Kennels Hakalau, HI
Vom Younghaus is on the Big Island, so the pup would have to be shipped to us. She also said they do have pedigrees for their dogs and the males are hip/elbow certified and females are hip certified. 
I have spoken to both breeders and both have been very helpful. We are looking for a pup that we can train in therapy.
Any advice or opinions are appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Based only on the web, I would pick the first. They are doing the health testing, dogs have show ratings and titles. They are west German show line, so if you like that type, they look fairly typical. The second one had some things that I find odd or dislike. This is just my personal preference without meeting the breeders or dogs (I believe I have seen some von Salerno dogs at national shows).


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Definitely the first breeder. Miles above the other. My opinion based on the website only and the pedigrees of the dogs. 

Have fun with your new puppy!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

FYI dogs can now walk off the plane and no longer have to be quarantined in state. They must be over a certain she though. If you like a mainland breeder and are not set on a baby puppy this may be an option.


----------



## NessaP (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you! I was leaning towards them (Von Salerno), as I can easily go meet with them. 
Just curious though, what did you dislike and find odd about the second one?
We are definitely interested in a puppy, but thank you for that other option.  
Oh and the pup we would be getting would be from Hanna von Salerno and Nando von Salerno.


----------



## NessaP (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh and both Von Salerno and Vom Younghaus are asking $2000 per pup with full registration.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't mean to breeder bash because that is not allowed. I don't know this breeder or any of their dogs. These are simply things that were red flags to me on the website. I guess considering your limited options, I may not write them off completely, but these are points that I would need clarification from the breeder....

I thought that having to pay an additional $500 to upgrade the registration seems absurd, especially after getting a hip x-ray. Normally, a good breeder would be thrilled to see people doing stuff with their dogs (health certs, titles) and upgrade the registration once their criteria is met but not charge $500 (or anything at all, really). 

Also I don't like that the dogs are picked by the puppy buyers in order of deposits. I prefer dogs to be placed by the breeders depending on which dog matches which family's needs, and not by people just looking at pictures on the web.

Lastly I don't see any titles or anything being done with the breeding dogs to prove their breedworthiness. For $2000 you can get a really nice WGSL puppy from many breeders that are out their showing, training, and titling their breeding dogs, so what makes this breeder and their dogs worth it?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had dogs with Von Salerno breeding, particularly Superior Zathan, I loved them both and would love another, I also showed at a lot of West Coast shows with Von Salerno, I have liked a lot of their dogs and would not hesitate to get another, I love the Superior Zathan offspring and would love to get another with him in the pedigree, he was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Rachel and von Salerno. Knew Rachel when she just started and she keeps her focus on the right things.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

did anyone catch that the 'von salerno' site is someone with 2 dogs from them breeding and using their name (albeit with their blessing).....NOT the actual owner of that kennel name who is in California. I think Sue diCero knows her - I'd talk to her about this prior to making any committment.

On no 2 - wierd website - no info on dogs readily available so I did not look further. If they charge 500 to upgrade your papers AFTER you do hips etc....I would pass! I am thrilled to upgrade papers from limited on mine as that means they have gotten titled and have passing hips/elbows...it is $25 to the AKC - PERIOD. Anything more is questionable IMO.

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like Salerno now has some dogs based in Hawaii. The website that comes up from the posted link is Salerno's website from California. They have a statement on there that they now have dogs available on Hawaii... Also, they actively show and work their dogs, at least here in the US. I would suggest that you contact Salerno in California, to verify the accuracy of their dogs now also being in Hawaii, before I would consider making any type of official commitment. 

The second breeder posted, I wouldn't even consider.... they may have bred for many years but as others have said, an additional $500 to lift to Full registration after passing hips??? And they say at one year. Unless you are sending the x-rays to Germany for evaluation, you can not get a passing (official) grade until the dog is at least 2 years old through OFA. Before that is a preliminary result. As Wolfstraum said, most of us are happy to upgrade to full after requirements are met, and at no increased charge to the buyer. 

Between the two choices you gave, the first one is the best choice in my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## NessaP (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you! 
And yes, they do have their kennel in California and also Hawaii. She is currently in California, I believe, but travels often to Hawaii. I have talked to Rachelle and according to the site, she's the kennel owner. She has been so nice with answering all of my questions. I am going to call her up today and ask to see the kennel here in Hawaii and meet the dogs. She is the who you talk to when you call the number on the site and she's the only person I've spoken too. 
Kennel von Salerno

Talking with her, she is well aware of everything that goes on in her Hawaii kennel. 
And for breeder #2, thanks for your honest opinions! I also researched more on breeders thoughts on price/deposits and then re-read that website. They're asking 300 non-refundable just to be put on the waiting list. That's not having the pup picked out and reserved for you, that's just for a list. And from what the lady I spoke with told me, they already have a few litters reserved, as the have 7 males/5 females requested. Von Salerno waits for any deposit til the pups have been born and all she asks is to let her know if we have found a different puppy in the mean time. 
I'm still doing research and asking Von Salerno some more questions. I can't wait to actually visit her kennel here on Oahu!


----------



## NessaP (Jan 9, 2015)

Also, these are the pedigrees of Hanna and Nando.

SG Hanna von Salerno


Nando von Salerno

I see that it says normal hips/elbows for Hanna, but not for him. Is that something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nando is in the ZW database (82) so I bet he does have a-stamps? Unless they have more than one Nando.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nando has a1 hips and 'a' elbows.


----------



## NessaP (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you, everyone. You have made this an easy decision.  And wish me luck on my new pup! Definitely sticking around on this site.


----------



## jessGSD (Aug 6, 2021)

Definitely consider Oahu German Shepherds too! They have some really great imported west German show and working lines, IPO titled dogs and do all the health testing. You can go and meet the parents, but they can have a waitlist sometimes because of high demand on the Islands: you can’t import a puppy to Hawaii until they’re 6 months or so because of the rabies restrictions. So check out the site and see if they have any puppies available

oahugermanshepherds.com


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread is 7 years old.


----------

